# Where can I find the Beetle's horn?



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I would like to replace my Beetle's horn with a classic one... anyone know where I can find it? I've been underneath the car, but I'm suspecting it's somewhere in the wheelwells or bumper... any help is welcome!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

In honour of the car being built in Mexico, maybe to could get a horn that plays "La Cucaracha"


----------



## walery (Nov 16, 2006)

Can't help with a location, but I was told that you can't replace it due to canbus not recognizing the older horn. I was also told there are actually 3 horns on the car so who knows if what I was told is even remotely true.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Every VW/Audi I've owned (and the non-VW stuff) have had at least two horn units. Notice pressing the horn sounds different than locking the doors/ setting. They use a single for arming the alarm and duals at different frequencies to produce one sound when blowing the horn. The alarm horn is one of the dual units.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

VR6Now said:


> Every VW/Audi I've owned (and the non-VW stuff) have had at least two horn units. Notice pressing the horn sounds different than locking the doors/ setting. They use a single for arming the alarm and duals at different frequencies to produce one sound when blowing the horn. The alarm horn is one of the dual units.


That still doesn't answer the question. Where is the Main HORN located on the 2012 Beetle's? I like to replace mine with a Wolo Bad Boy dual air horn and I can't find the damn thing. 
Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

The horns are located behind the turn signals/fog lamps on the 12 turbo, it has dual tone horns. You need to remove the aerodynamic plastic cover after jacking up the front end to access. Drivers side is easier to remove, the passenger side requires a tad more finesse to get the socket on the bolt. You'll need the Euro Torx socket set (same as the bolts on your seat rails)


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

You do not need to remove the turn signals/ fog lamps the access. All access if from below.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Great! Thank you for the info. I figured it would be behind those splash guards. So the horns aren't together on one side like on the NEW Beetle? They were on the drivers side behind the fog lights on a bracket. 

I will have to put it on ramps and take a look. I don't have the Euro Tool set yet so perhaps that is something I should get first. Do you know what size I would need to get the horn off? 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

If I recall, it was a (CR-V) M8 or M9 bit. I ordered the Schwaben set from ECS tuning. It has paid for itself already plus great folks at ECS


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

That would be cool to know because I'm going to attempt this myself


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't like the way the horn sounds it seems to bean American horn my other VW's have a more euro sound.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Jedidub said:


> I don't like the way the horn sounds it seems to bean American horn my other VW's have a more euro sound.


I bought a Wolo Bad Boy. It's a compact dual tone Airhorn which sounds like an Italian sports car.
Pretty loud. 

Will try and locate the horns tomorrow. I hope they are together since I only need to replace one of them and take the other one off.


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

Obviously in its showroom


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

satyadev said:


> Obviously in its showroom


Huh?


----------

